# Hoyt riser thread sizes?



## ArrowNewB (Nov 13, 2008)

Specifically the thread size of the stabilizer holes. Are they 1/4" or 5/16"?

I'm thinking all modern hoyt's use the same thread sizes. Let me know if my assumptions are wrong.

Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

ArrowNewB said:


> Specifically the thread size of the stabilizer holes. Are they 1/4" or 5/16"?
> 
> I'm thinking all modern hoyt's use the same thread sizes. Let me know if my assumptions are wrong.
> 
> Thanks :thumbs_up


5/16" for the stabilizer bushings


----------



## ArrowNewB (Nov 13, 2008)

Jim Pruitte said:


> 5/16" for the stabilizer bushings


Thanks!!

How about the sight block mounting holes on the riser? What size threads are those?


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim Pruitte said:


> 5/16" for the stabilizer bushings


Yes 5/16" x 24 (fine thread).

Mark


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*invaluable reference*

http://archerysearch.com/publications/AmoStandards.pdf


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

ArrowNewB said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> How about the sight block mounting holes on the riser? What size threads are those?


The sight block mounting holes are 10-24 thread.


----------



## ArrowNewB (Nov 13, 2008)

LoneBear said:


> http://archerysearch.com/publications/AmoStandards.pdf


Nice pdf dude! I like the schematics :thumbs_up


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a few more questions on thread sizes, What size thread is the limb bolts? What size are the set screw holes for the cable guard and the ones that hold the sts in? What size thread are for the bolts that mount the limb pockets to the riser (and I am not talking about the limb bolts here, the screws that mount on either side of the riser)? Last but not least, what size are the threads that hold the grip in place. Thanks! I am putting back together a powdercoated bow and need to clean all the threads out.


----------

